# What's the consensus on Ostarine?



## TheArcana (Aug 3, 2016)

Hey guys, total noob here. I'm not looking into gear because I want to get huge or gain a lot of muscle mass, I'm a martial artist who has a lot of trouble with easily being injured and low endurance. I want to lean out and get something that will help injury prevention/recovery rates, and I've heard from a guy I know that Ostarine is the bee's knees for that stuff. 

I'm only 20, but I'm more fragile than I should be because I've had multiple injuries in wrestling competitions (abdominal tears, bicep tear, etc) and I really need this shit to fix itself or my main hobby won't even be possible.

Could you guys help me out? I've heard from some people that Ostarine is amazing, and some sources on the internet say its horrible and a scam.


----------



## DreamChaser (Aug 3, 2016)

Scan help but I'd advice staying away from warms because the lack of research I've ran s4 rad140 yk11 and mk677 with results but they are finding sides daily so careful if u do go this route make sure your source is reputable


----------



## stonetag (Aug 4, 2016)

DreamChaser said:


> Scan help but I'd advice staying away from warms because the lack of research I've ran s4 rad140 yk11 and mk677 with results but they are finding sides daily so careful if u do go this route make sure your source is reputable



Did you mean sarms or worms bro?...lol


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 5, 2016)

Swarms of worms .... Dead meat


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 5, 2016)

I loved osta. But some of the later research was kinda sketchy. I think I am good with unapproved drugs for now.

Except tren. ****ing love tren.


----------



## TheHercWithAMouth (Aug 6, 2016)

I think ostarine is great in pct at low doses. I had bloods done after running it at 15mg a day for 6 weeks and I recovered. Kept me stronger in the gym and leaner as well. It's also a good add on to a test cycle or any single compound cycle really. At higher doses like 30 mg I'd compare it to something like primo at a lower dose.


----------



## Mega-Anabolics (Aug 7, 2016)

Bro. Ostarine is meant for Lean muscle gains and helps with weight loss. Although sarms are great for athletes, If you want to get huge I would not suggest it. At your age you should not do any gear for another 5 years. Focus harder on your diet and training for now until your ready for gear. Eat more, lots more!


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 8, 2016)

go to evo. org and see.  They have all the answers.


----------



## Ryand (Aug 9, 2016)

I have ran ostarine twice, with an AI/supports/proper PCT/etc and got great results both times. I have also never tried AAS before.

I am staying away from sarms forever b/c they make me nervous. There is much more experience and research with AAS. I figure dabbling in chemicals that are well established is a much better idea. 

That way your liver doesn't grow an extra liver, or arm, or balls.


----------

